
Valve's Steam Hits 5 Million Concurrent Users - FluidDjango
http://thenextweb.com/gadgets/2012/01/04/valves-pioneering-gaming-platform-steam-hits-5-million-concurrent-users/
======
jdk
Though isn't that just people signed on to Steam at any given moment, not the
number actually playing games? I have 3 computers that are generally signed on
to Steam all throughout the day, none of which are playing anything.

~~~
citricsquid
Yeah, this is people just logged in to the service (unique accounts online).
At the time of this comment there are 3,066,704 logged in and just under
300,000 playing.

~~~
popisdead
yeah i thinks it's normal a 10%, but still awesome numbers.

------
AndrewDucker
I would love to know what comparative figures look like for the 360 and PS3.

~~~
latch
somewhat related...quick googling suggests that SWTOR hit 350000 concurrent
online players and that the chinese company responsible for WoW once hit 1
million.

~~~
macca321
The Chinese company responsible for WOW? Who's that then?

~~~
dagw
NetEase. They are responsible for all things WoW in China and run the
infrastructure for all of Blizzards online games there

------
Casc
I think if they pull off CS:GO correctly it could bring quite a substantial
portion of retired CS 1.6 players back online... boosting that number a bit.

